# oriental theme.. suggestions



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I'm in the process of constructing a 40B vert. and I think i'm going w/ a very loose oriental theme. i'm in the very early stages of construction. but my vision is this

Upper left corner is the water flow on a slow stream to the left side water fall into a pool on a ledge and from there trickles out to a rock out cropping and splashes down in to a pool (about a 1/4 of the size of the base) 

I'm thinking I'm going to have a couple of "Landings" w/ hang out spots. some vines and some wood connecting them and maybe a few great stuff "stairs" not sure on that yet. 

For some reason I'm feeling like doing an oriental theme, probably because I have a cute little bonsai I want to plant near the pool, w/ an oriental "gate" by the water. as well as a "miniture bamboo type forest plant" that I think a coco-hut nestled in them would look awsome, (but I think its got more of a tiki feel then orient) 

I'd like for the bottom to be leaves, and a low carpeting plant. I have peacock moss but not thick enough to carpet but should grow in. looking for other suggestions there. something that'll create a somewhat meadow affect. 

Along the walls I'm going to glue slate slabs and fill the cracks w/ clay/sphag/ecoearth mix to create a rocky wall look, w/ maybe some cork bark spaced in. I'd ultimately like that to be vine/moss covered and the various landings planted. 

for plants i'm looking for an oriental "feel" (doesn't have to be orient) w/ mostly pinks/purples/whites (think cherry blossoms) 

I have a polkadot plant, and a nice pink/green brom, also some african purple violets, (don't know which/if any will be used) but could use some suggestions that would help tie this together. also some orchid suggestions would be appreciated. 

inhabitants: I have a group of leucs and bronze/green auratues, or maybe something else, would prefer to migrate one of these groups over if they're suggested. 

I really know NOTHING about plants, i'm slowly learning, I know enough to keep 'em alive, but still learning tricks of the trades. 

ANY suggestions for any aspect of this project would be greatly appreciated, as this is probably my last big project before I tackle my 100gal I have sitting in the garage.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

bump for some good info please


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Here are some aquascapes that might be inspiring for your lay out. No reason you couldn't do much of this in a vivarium....














































Here is a link to a bunch more...
Aquascapes that WOW!!! you - SCAPE - Southern California Aquatic Plants Enthusiasts Club

I plan on doing my next round of vivs in such styles, actually kinda already incorporated some of "that look" into the newest ones especially.

Some very basic principles to keep in mind when you do your layout...remember plants grow, give them a lil room for that. Second an easy rule to help it all look good is try to create depth and a good foreground, middle ground, and background set of plants will help with that. So do levels, slopes, etc..etc... Also try not to make everything symetrical. If u have the same plant on both sides, similar pieces of wood that are positioned in the same places etc..etc.. its to symmetrical probably and will usually look unnatural. One exception though is having a center piece rock or rocks and/or big piece of wood or even a waterfall with plants all around, that usually works out well. You should be able to intuit some of the basic principles from those aquascape pics, same principles can apply to a vivarium.

Here is a good plant vendor that will have just about everything you need short of moss, plant wise...and most of what they sell will do will in vivarium. 
The Violet Barn, Home of Rob's Violets Checkout the Gesneriads and mini houseplants especially

sinnigia and Miniature Sinningia which are types of Gesneriad are nice also. This site has more then violet barn I think...
http://www.kartuz.com/c/1GES14/Miniature+Sinningia.html Be sure to check both the mini section and the regular sinnigia section. If you go with some minis let them get established and start to grow/spread a little they are very fragile especially as new very small plants.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

I considered doing something like this with Vietnamese Mossy Frogs. You could utilize some great bamboo as well. Shoot for the smaller varieties and not lucky bamboo.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

dave, thanks alot for that post, lots of good info there. that first pic totally blew my mind, it took me a good minute or two of staring at it to even realize it was an aquarium. 

I appreciate the points and advice, I'll keep alot of that in mind as well. Specially the one about symetry, considering for some reason i'm a very symetrical person, I'll end up w/ symetry w/o ever realizing it lol. I spent most the night caring out one of the landings and working on my waterfall/mist system, its a little more complicated then it should be, i'm still kinda kicking myself for it. but I think it'll work. 

maybe tomorrow I'l grab the wifes camera and get some pictures up.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I can satisfy my need for symmetry by thinking more of balance (and simplicity).


----------

